# environmentally friendly



## Curious4

J'aimerais savoir comment on peut dire "Environmentally friendly" en Français? Pouvez vous m"aider svp?

Merci 

Curious


----------



## Johanne

J'entends souvent *amis de l'environnement*, mais il y a peut-être d'autres suggestions...


----------



## Sirène

In France we often read things like _notre produit est *respectueux de l'environnement.*_


----------



## Curious4

Merci Johanne, mais ma question est pour decrire une voiture qui est "environmentally friendly". 

Curious.


----------



## Curious4

Siréne,  je pense que <*respectueux de l'environnement>* marche bien.

Merci beaucoup.

Curious


----------



## edwingill

une voiture écologique


----------



## Sirène

Curious4 said:


> Siréne, je pense que <*respectueux de l'environnement>* marche bien.


De rien. C'est une expression que l'on entend sans cesse ces temps-ci, mais si tu traduis pour des lecteurs canadiens, il faudrait vérifier que c'est aussi une expression usuelle de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.


----------



## Johanne

Sirène said:


> De rien. C'est une expression que l'on entend sans cesse ces temps-ci, mais si tu traduis pour des lecteurs canadiens, il faudrait vérifier que c'est aussi une expression usuelle de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique.


Dans ce cas, on entend surtout la suggestion d'Edwingill.


----------



## save_da_whales19

How would one say "environmentally friendly?"

I'm feeling sick and my brain's not working, so any help would be appriciated!

GSW


----------



## Sinox

littéralement (et familièrement) on peut traduire par : sympa pour l'environnement. It means that there is not negative impact on the environment. 
PS : I am happy there are other persons with environmental concerns !
Cheers


----------



## NewYorkAngel

Environmentally friendly would be 'écologique' or 'respectueux de l'environnement'...


----------



## edwingill

qui ne nuit pas à l'environnement


----------



## FrançoisXV

On utilise aussi "verte" ou "propre" selon les cas:
Voiture propre, voiture verte, lessive verte.


----------



## save_da_whales19

I forgot to put a context! woops...
um... how would you say that in the sentence '...the plants release less greenhouse gases and are more environmentally friendly.'


----------



## archijacq

les usines émettent moins de gaz à effet de serre et sont plus respectueuses de l'environnement


----------



## save_da_whales19

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## alxolex

Salut tout le monde!
J'aimerais traduire le bout de phrase suivant : "Such environment-friendly materials..."
J'ai trouvé "De tels matériaux respectueux de l’environnement...", mais je ne suis pas satisfait. Vous avez des suggestions?
Merci!


----------



## Paf le chien

"De tels matériaux, si respectueux de l’environnement, ..." ?


----------



## kyu

On pourrait dire : de tels matériaux écologiques... ou des matériaux aussi écologiques...
selon que _such_ se rapporte à _materials_ ou à _environment-friendly_.


----------



## 4wood

such environment"ally"-friendly!


----------



## beri

Copy on a paper bag
100% recycled paper
environmentally friendly inks
and a clear conscience
100% papier recyclé
encres inoffensives/biologiques/naturelles
un geste utile

"Environmentally friendly"... voilà une expression de la famille des "utiles-en-anglais-mais-sans-équivalent-exact-et-pratique-en-français  Il y en a beaucoup des comme ça.
Ici, la traduction doit être assez courte, pour respecter le visuel du sac. Je ne peux donc pas me permettre "encres inoffensives pour l'environnement" ou "encres respectueuses de l'environnement".
Quelles sont vos propositions ? Les miennes sont ci-dessus.

Tenkyu


----------



## archijacq

encres écologiques


----------



## Let'sDance

Hi,
i'm unsure how to translate the phrase 'i was being enironmentally friendly' into French. 
My guess is 'J'etais aider l'environment' but i wondered whether there was a direct phrase for 'environemntally friendly' in French?
aider-moi s'il vous plait


----------



## tilda1

"écologiste" is the adjective for 'environment-friendly"
>> "j'étais écologiste"


----------



## Let'sDance

merci beaucoup!


----------



## tilda1

"écolo" in a more familiar way  you're welcome!


----------



## Bobbibounette

Let'sDance said:


> Hi,
> i'm unsure how to translate the phrase 'i was being enironmentally friendly' into French.
> My guess is 'J'etais aider l'environment' but i wondered whether there was a direct phrase for 'environemntally friendly' in French?
> aider-moi s'il vous plait


 
"J'agissais de façon écologique" maybe ?

May I suggest that your guess would have to be changed into "j'aidais l'environnement" to be grammatically correct ?


----------



## JeanBon

beri said:


> Copy on a paper bag
> "Environmentally friendly"... voilà une expression de la famille des "utiles-en-anglais-mais-sans-équivalent-exact-et-pratique-en-français  Il y en a beaucoup des comme ça.
> Ici, la traduction doit être assez courte, pour respecter le visuel du sac. Je ne peux donc pas me permettre "encres inoffensives pour l'environnement" ou "encres respectueuses de l'environnement".
> Quelles sont vos propositions ?



Le glossaire multilingue publié par le European Economic and Social Committee et le Conseil européen de architectes (2011) recommande "écophile" ("En matière de biens et de service, ce qui est réputé ne causer que des dommages minimaux à l’environnement, voire aucun"). 

C'est beaucoup plus court qu'en anglais


----------



## Franglais1969

We have a shorter word yet, JeanBon - _Green_! 

Read the first line HERE.

Edited to add

Also meaning 12 HERE.


----------



## Nicomon

And the French equivalent *Vert *(mentioned earlier in this thread - #13) is also very common... and even used as a noun, too. 

As confirmed on this page from the GDT and this page from Termium (see definitions 2 and 3).

Maintenant à propos de l'adjectif « écophile »  (qui semble se dire aussi en anglais), j'ajoute cette observation de Termium : 


> *OBS–écophile *: Cet adjectif est assez répandu dans l'Internet. Par exemple, nousavons relevé les tournures suivantes : support écophile, installation dechauffage écophile, production agricole écophile, revêtement écophile, systèmed'emballage écophile, et même «colle fabriquée de façon écophile». Nous pensonscependant que cet adjectif convient davantage pour parler d'une personnesoucieuse de l'environnement que d'un produit. Source 17, fiche 1, Français,Observation 2 - écologique


  À  2 lettres près  « écologique » n'est guère plus long.

A part « respectueux de », il y a « sans danger pour »... l'environnement.


----------



## JeanBon

@Franglais1969 : I wouldn’t trust Wikipedia as a reference of language use (nor as a reference more generally actually – though it is indeed a very good website).

@Nicomon: vert, yes, pas plus court ! 

En ce qui concerne la ref de Termium, l’observation est intéressante du point de vue du sens commun, sauf qu'« écologique » se réfère à la science de l’écologie (logos=science, discours, langage). Employé dans le sens d’écophile, il peut être considéré comme un abus de langage puisqu’il implique implicitement que le discours écologique aime l’écologie - ce qui est probablement vrai dans la majorité des cas, mais pas dans l’absolu, d’où le néologisme « d’écophile » préconisé par les spécialistes.


----------



## Nicomon

Remarquez que sur la même page de Termium - pour ceux qui n'auraient pas eu la curiosité de cliquer sur le lien - il y a l'observation suivante au sujet d'écologique 
(c'est moi qui souligne) : 





> *OBS –* écologique : Cet adjectif a pour sens premier celui de «relatif à l'écologie» *et, pour sens deuxième, celui de «qui préserve l'environnement», de plus en plus répandu*. *Cet emploi est correct mais pourrait porter à confusion. L'emploi des expressions du type «sans danger pour...», pour rendre toutes les expressions anglaises formées avec «friendly», évite toute ambiguïté*. Par exemple : «ozone friendly», «greenhouse friendly», etc. deviennent «sans danger pour l'ozone, pour l'effet de serre», etc.


----------



## Sinox

Bonjour a tous,
la mention "sans danger pour l'environnement" reflete bien la notion de "environmental friendly" a mon sens (je travaille dans le secteur de l'environnement, etant francais, travaillant aux USA - pardon pour les accents then). J'ai plus de difficultes avec les mots "ecophile", "ecologique", voire "vert" qui sont utilisables dans certains contextes ou secteurs, mais ne refletent pas la meme notion (sans dire que ca me faire rire de proposer une encre verte, surtout si elle est bleue ou noire, lol).
Salutations


----------



## Nicomon

Sinox said:


> [...] (sans dire que ca me faire rire de proposer une encre verte, surtout si elle est bleue ou noire, lol).
> Salutations


    C'est vrai que ça serait un peu drôle!


----------

